# Using an OEM Aux jack with OEM satellite radio...



## badassbaldie (Jan 31, 2006)

I have an '07 GTI pkg 0. I wanted Satellite radio so a friend swapped headunits with me (he has an '06 GTI) and also gave me his Sirius tuner. I retrofitted everything but now I am unable to use my OEM Aux jack that is located in the glove compartment.
How can I make this work WITH the satellite radio? I'm sure there are many '07s-08s that have both the aux adapter and Satellite radio from the factory. I would think that I wouldn't have to buy an adapter to make them both work. 
FYI, there are three wires for the Aux adapter, BLUE, GRAY AND BLACK.
TIA.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Using an OEM Aux jack with OEM satellite radio... (badassbaldie)*

did you end up having 2 male blue plugs that you wanted to plug into the big black connector behind the radio?


----------



## badassbaldie (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: Using an OEM Aux jack with OEM satellite radio... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_did you end up having 2 male blue plugs that you wanted to plug into the big black connector behind the radio?

No, what I did was remove the terminal ends from the blue harness and replaced them with the satellite wires. Both the satellite and aux wires share the same location in the harness.
What puzzles me is there are 9 vacant spots left that were used by my OEM ipod adapter when I had it hooked up (since been removed). Seeing that the OEM ipod adapter worked in conjunction with the satellite, I'm inclined to say that three of those empty 9 spots could by used by the aux adapter. Make sense?
If you (or someone else) could tell me which spots I could use to get the Aux adapter to work, I'd be a very happy man!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Using an OEM Aux jack with OEM satellite radio... (badassbaldie)*

1 = white
3 = Black
2 = red
above represents best I can figure, from what you tell me,
it would have a been a bit easier to keep 2 seperate harnesses and get out sat pass thru I think, but this should get you going


----------

